# Blown Headgasket



## RachLS2 (Nov 19, 2013)

hey guys, so sad news... the title says it pretty clearly don't it? Any thoughts or suggestions on what my next step should be? Im not in any hurry to get this fixed as it is winter here in New England and I don't drive it until about April or so. I have heard this is NOT common on these motors, so I'm a little concerned about it. There wasn't much of a warning. Overheated one day so I pulled over waited for it to cool then went to get some collant...it needed it. After that it was fine for weeeeekssss, then one night slight over heating as I was stuck in non moving traffic for a solid hour was about it. The next week as I was on my way to work the temp rocketed not long after I pulled out of my driveway. Pulled over, made it to work, got more coolant and oil at lunch break to make sure I could make it home and it did it 2 more times that day, brought it home and that was the last time I drove it. 

So I need your thoughts an suggestions on what to do when I'm ready to fix her up... guy I know will do it for me and bring it to a shop to make sure the heads aren't warped, not would it be worth it to me to invest in new heads while I'm kinda of in the grove of doing work to the car or leave as is?

Anyone else have any issues? Or can tell me possibly why it happened to a car that it isn't common to have happen to it? 

Thanks all.


----------



## RachLS2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh fyi... 2005 M6 116k


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You drove that car way too much once you had discovered that you had an overheating problem. You likely have more damage than you would have had if you had parked it and inspected it sooner. Nothing to do now but a teardown to determine exactly what you've damaged.


----------



## hemivette (Jan 7, 2014)

Most people I know that have put new/resurfaced heads on a motor with higher miles, end up blowing out the bottom end shortly there after. I would do a complete rebuild, or see if you can find a complete used/low mile motor. Also like hp11 said you drove it too much, especially if you had water in the oil. Rods, mains, and cam bearings are toast. If you do put resufaced heads on an old motor, you should use thicker gaskets to help lower the compression. h


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you didn't mix too much coolant and oil you should be OK with doing the head gasket service(including checking for warping).

The question is.... what was causing the over heating? I'd replace the t-stat and if your an LS2 replace the rad cap while your at it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ls is an easy motor to work on, so, you can pull the heads, take them to a shop that to get them straightented out, decked, and rebuild. If the bottom end has good oil pressure, a head job should get you back on the road. I blew up my van 2 weeks ago, 93 astro with 300K, got the head surfaced, new gaskets, and its back on the road, put 1000 miles on it already.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree the first thing you should do is inspect your oil for water in it. If it does a rebuild would be a good idea.


----------

